# Sony PRS-350 is $150 for a couple of weeks



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Just got an email that included a link to this:

http://www.borders.com/online/store/MediaView_sonypocket

(also saw it in a Sony circular I got in the mail -- other Sony readers discounted temporarily as well)


----------

